# Jeff Speakman kenpo 5.0



## watching (May 18, 2018)

Just wondering what people hear think of Jeff Speakman's kenpo, especially as it compares to Ed Parker's system.
I used to train in Ed parker kenpo for eight years, and now I am training in Jeff Speakman kenpo. So far, I like the changes. Anyone have any opinions or thoughts on the direction that Jeff Speakman is taking kenpo?


----------



## Flying Crane (May 18, 2018)

watching said:


> Just wondering what people hear think of Jeff Speakman's kenpo, especially as it compares to Ed Parker's system.
> I used to train in Ed parker kenpo for eight years, and now I am training in Jeff Speakman kenpo. So far, I like the changes. Anyone have any opinions or thoughts on the direction that Jeff Speakman is taking kenpo?


Are you training with a teacher or doing some kind of video program?  And for how long have you been working in Speakmans system?

About a decade ago when I was still in Tracy Kenpo, I attended a seminar with Mr. Speakman.  Honestly, I was not impressed with his material, nor his overall approach to building his organization.  It is possible that things are very different in the decade since then, so my thoughts may have no bearing on the present.


----------



## watching (May 18, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Are you training with a teacher or doing some kind of video program?  And for how long have you been working in Speakmans system?
> 
> About a decade ago when I was still in Tracy Kenpo, I attended a seminar with Mr. Speakman.  Honestly, I was not impressed with his material, nor his overall approach to building his organization.  It is possible that things are very different in the decade since then, so my thoughts may have no bearing on the present.


I'm training with a teacher and have been just over a year. I don't know much about Speakman or organization as a whole, but as for the effectiveness and the changes in material that I've learned, I'm happy.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 18, 2018)

watching said:


> I'm training with a teacher and have been just over a year. I don't know much about Speakman or organization as a whole, but as for the effectiveness and the changes in material that I've learned, I'm happy.


If you are happy with it then that is what matters.  

I don’t want to undermine your feelings in it with decade-old observations that may or may not be relevant today.  I’ll share some of my thoughts IF you want them, but it’s up to you.


----------

